# ESL Teaching Cairo or North of Cairo



## rfrancis (Jul 21, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

I am moving to Egypt next month and already have a US contracted job on a compound one and half hour northeast of Cairo, my husband will be joining me in November, he is an ESL teacher. I realize that unemployment is high and he does not want to take any job away from any native Egyptian but if anyone knows anything...a link or a number to call about any ESL jobs in or north of Cairo it would be great. 
Also any information on buying a used car in Cairo or surrounding area will be great.

Thank you


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome 

1.5hrs north east is Port Said direction


----------



## rfrancis (Jul 21, 2012)

We will be living in Abou Hammad


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

rfrancis said:


> We will be living in Abou Hammad


mm that's a bit in the middle of nowhere - but nor far from my work !!!


----------



## rfrancis (Jul 21, 2012)

Where do you work? What is it like there? Any idea about ESL jobs?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I work in 10th Ramadan City - nothing to do with teaching


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

could try sherouk, half an hour from the 10th of ramadan city. we have schools and universities and the Arab Open Uni too


----------



## rfrancis (Jul 21, 2012)

charleen said:


> could try sherouk, half an hour from the 10th of ramadan city. we have schools and universities and the Arab Open Uni too


Thanks a lot I will let him know


----------

